# The Girls are nearly grown... what fun it has been...



## Photo Lady (Jun 27, 2022)

Now the more serious training begins... i will be busy...very busy... lol especially with the 




 dobie girls..


----------



## Warfarin (Jun 27, 2022)

I love Dobies.  Great shots also


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 27, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> I love Dobies.  Great shots also


thank you..


----------



## Warfarin (Jun 27, 2022)

When my current dogs go to the puppy playground in the sky I want a male/female pair of them.  Don’t know if I want browns or blacks.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 27, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> When my current dogs go to the puppy playground in the sky I want a male/female pair of them.  Don’t know if I want browns or blacks.


one of each..They are a handful at times.. maybe let one grow and then get the other.. lol I would not trade them for any other...i also have a collie... just a long haired dobie after hanging out with these two..


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 27, 2022)

Lovely ladies!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 27, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Lovely ladies!


thank you.... they act like Tom=boys..lol


----------



## CherylL (Jun 27, 2022)

Great shots & beautiful pups.  Love the nose in the fence!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 28, 2022)

Very nice set. The last shot is very cute and captures the imagination a little. I like that.


----------



## John 2 (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice set.  It's the first one for me.  A real look of intelligence.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 28, 2022)

Very happy looking dogs.....


----------



## mjcmt (Jun 28, 2022)

beautiful dogs


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 29, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Great shots & beautiful pups.  Love the nose in the fence!


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 29, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> beautiful dogs


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 29, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set. The last shot is very cute and captures the imagination a little. I like that.


thank you Kirk.. yes and she only used her nose..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Very happy looking dogs.....


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 29, 2022)

John 2 said:


> Nice set.  It's the first one for me.  A real look of intelligence.


She is the smartest... more mature too then older girl...thank you


----------



## mjcmt (Jun 29, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> thank you


Your 1st photo is a classic portrait and a great photo. Your dogs proportions seem perfect.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 29, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> Your 1st photo is a classic portrait and a great photo. Your dogs proportions seem perfect.


thank you very much.. wish i had removed the sleeper in her eye.. maybe after my eye surgery in two weeks {cataract} i will see it before i take the photo...


----------



## mjcmt (Jun 29, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> thank you very much.. wish i had removed the sleeper in her eye.. maybe after my eye surgery in two weeks {cataract} i will see it before i take the photo...


If you have a cloning tool on your editing software you could easily remove it. Your photo is that good. There's also free online photo cloning tool you can remove it with.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 29, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> If you have a cloning tool on your editing software you could easily remove it. Your photo is that good. There's also free online photo cloning tool you can remove it with.


thank you for the tip.. i will look into this...


----------



## slat (Jul 3, 2022)

Nice shots and good looking dogs.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 4, 2022)

slat said:


> Nice shots and good looking dogs.


thank you very much


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 4, 2022)

Beautiful dogs and your photos are fantastic!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 5, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful dogs and your photos are fantastic!


thank you so much


----------

